
Stanford Faculty Salary Information 2008-2009 [pdf] - godelmachine
http://news.stanford.edu/news/2009/may20/files/faculty_salary_2009.pdf
======
uberman
What is interesting about a seemingly random pdf about salary data that is 10
years old?

